# Dun or buckskin?



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Do you guys think that my mare is a Dun or a Buckskin? I have heard both.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Both! Dunskin. Meaning she has both the cream gene and the dun gene modifying her base color of brown or bay. Of course, I am not a color expert- but I am sure they will chime in soon.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't see dunskin. I see just bay dun. The first picture with the flash being used makes it look almost like dunskin, but the bottom two definitely don't. A buckskin dun would be creamier, but he is a "flatter" color.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Definitely not a dunskin that's a bay dun. Here is my dunskin they are much lighter and creamier because they have two dilution genes. As you can see there is a big color difference. He is a darker shade of dunskin even than most others I've seen. A lot of the dunskins I've seen in person are even lighter than this.
















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Definitely a dun. 

The horse on the left is a buckskin, the one on the right is dun. 










Dun


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I think this one's a "duckskin"


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Goldie has countershading, but isn't a dunskin.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I vote bay dun too, pretty horse!


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you very much, guys!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Can you take pictures outside in natural light without camera flash?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Agree there's definitely a dun gene there- the dorsal and the leg barring are dead giveaways for that. The lighting isn't the best in the photos but I don't really see a cream gene there. So I'm thinking bay dun.

Do you know the color of the parents? One of them would have to have a cream gene for this horse to have inherited one.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

No, I do not.  I have tried to find out, but with no success.


----------

